# Any ROM support external SD card for app2sd?



## lsdyna (May 27, 2012)

I am almost running out my internal 8G memory on my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0, but the 32G ext SD is still sleeping there....

Anyone know whether there is a ROM can support app2sd on external SD? Or, is there a good way to realize this? (I tried several solutions posted on internet but unfortunately no luck to get it solved...)

Thanks a lot for help.


----------



## jlwhite90 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yea I have been researching this issue and I haven't seen any solutions. It appears the 8GB internal storage is also emulated as the SD Card. Why, I have no idea it doesn't make sense. The ACTUAL SD is listed as External SD Card. I am not familiar with changing any of android but something needs to be done to change what it is recognizing as the SD card. The internal storage should not be emulated and the External SD should just be regular SD. It is not a huge deal as of course the internal is not full but you do only get about 4GB to utilize and it could become an issue with lots of apps. Anyone out there please help!


----------



## ruff97 (May 16, 2012)

i would like to know too run out of room


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Could we port this or just use? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1757767

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jlwhite90 (Oct 31, 2011)

It doesnt work.


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Booooooo y not







!

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jlwhite90 (Oct 31, 2011)

Not sure. When it mounts after running the app it doesnt show anything that is actually on my SD card. I checked the original vold.fstab and the only thing it mounts is one SdCard as extSdCard. It never mounts the internal storage in that file. I believe it must be mounted somewhere else but idk where.


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Did u read the thread I think it's suppose to be like that but double checc

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Tested by me on the Samsung Galaxy Exhibit only. (I'm told it works on the Galaxy W). If your device's /system/etc/vold.fstab file matches the attached original Galaxy Exhibit fstab file, it may work for you as well. A common complaint about some Samsung Gingerbread phones is the fact that they mount the relatively small internal sd memory as /mnt/sdcard and this memory is treated as the phone's primary removable storage by some apps, ignoring the "real" removable sd card that Samsung refers to as "/mnt/sdcard/external_sd".This simple gui allows you to swap the two so your larger "external sd" is mounted as "/mnt/sdcard/" and the smaller sd internal memory is mounted as "/mnt/sdcard/external_sd".This is done by changing a file called vold.fstab in your phone's /etc folder. The original device vold.fstab file is backed up to /etc/vold.fstab.backup when this app first runs. Your data on /mnt/sdcard and /mnt/sdcard/external_sd is not touched in any way whatsoever. Root is required. Easy install: copy the apk file to your SD card and open with a file manager.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

This is what it says n the op

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DivinityCycle (Nov 7, 2011)

This was on my list of things to "fix" on my device. I've got a GT-P3113 with a 32GB card on the way (should be here Thursday ), and it just bugs me out that the stock partition scheme has hardly any space for the "system" and a big fucking chunk defined as "/sdcard".
Ideally I'd like to just remove that partition and mount the read sdcard at /sdcard and/or /mnt/sdcard. IMHO there's absolutely no reason to have /sdcard and /extsdcard on the same device, except to make everything take like 3X as much effort to manage.
I do Linux sysadmin for a living, so fstab isn't that scary to me  Will post if I figure out how to do it...

-EDIT-
Posted about this over on XDA, I will be updating that thread as I work on it:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29090295


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey do I root n get cwm on this firmware









swaggedout GT-P3113


----------



## azturbomini (Dec 25, 2011)

DivinityCycle said:


> This was on my list of things to "fix" on my device. I've got a GT-P3113 with a 32GB card on the way (should be here Thursday ), and it just bugs me out that the stock partition scheme has hardly any space for the "system" and a big fucking chunk defined as "/sdcard".
> Ideally I'd like to just remove that partition and mount the read sdcard at /sdcard and/or /mnt/sdcard. IMHO there's absolutely no reason to have /sdcard and /extsdcard on the same device, except to make everything take like 3X as much effort to manage.
> I do Linux sysadmin for a living, so fstab isn't that scary to me  Will post if I figure out how to do it...


I'm hoping you can figure this out bro...


----------



## mmilestone (May 23, 2012)

There was a discussion about how to get around this lack of storage problem.
.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24500-if-this-tablet-is-rooted-do-you-get-to-move-apps-to-sd-card/page__st__10#entry701146

I haven't had any storage problems on my 8GB P3113


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

Good luck I hope you can fix it

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

The guys on xda got this semi working n jb but some of like ics http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1786014

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

The thread I linked they have it figured out

sent from kangorade 40.5 v6'd gtab2 TEAM AOKP


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1410262

sent from kangorade 40.5 v6'd gtab2 TEAM AOKP


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Yea there's a script on xda that works perfect f'ing awesome

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Just make sure w/ smanager u put a widget on ur home screen doesn't survive on reboot but it works

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

proof got ah 8gb

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

